# PTE-Perfect Score in 2 days - 90 90 90 89



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to share my PTE experience. I scored 90 overall with just 2 days preparation (first attempt) and I want to share a few tips to help everyone. I started from scratch, did not even know the format or anything about PTE when I started.

1. Most important thing, books are really inefficient. Also, most tutorials on Youtube are garbage. The only one that I would recommend is E2 Language. They have Youtube videos for every section, and just that is enough to get an amazing score.

2. If you are comparing TOEFL, IELTS and PTE, don't even think. PTE is a million times easier than IELTS and much easier than TOEFL.

3. It's all about learning the pattern. It's a mixture of memorizing a few things and understanding what's next.

4. Accent doesn't matter, unless it's really heavy. Just speak the words clearly. If an aussie can understand what you're saying, you're good.

5. In speaking, no matter what, just keep speaking. Pauses eat up your points like crazy.

6. Control your breathing. It's best to take a deep breath before the microphone turns on.

7. Go slow, take time between sections to write the outline for the next section. That way you can just read from the scratch pad.

All the best.
Happy to answer questions in this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Famedevon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share my PTE experience. I scored 90 overall with just 2 days preparation (first attempt) and I want to share a few tips to help everyone. I started from scratch, did not even know the format or anything about PTE when I started.
> 
> ...


Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Famedevon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share my PTE experience. I scored 90 overall with just 2 days preparation (first attempt) and I want to share a few tips to help everyone. I started from scratch, did not even know the format or anything about PTE when I started.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Famedevon. Wish you all the best for your next steps.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share my PTE experience. I scored 90 overall with just 2 days preparation (first attempt) and I want to share a few tips to help everyone. I started from scratch, did not even know the format or anything about PTE when I started.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations !

One question. My wife got 65 average each in first attempt.. She would be trying 2nd attempt soon to target 79 in each module. What s yur suggestions in this case?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Many congratulations !
> 
> One question. My wife got 65 average each in first attempt.. She would be trying 2nd attempt soon to target 79 in each module. What s yur suggestions in this case?


There is a huge thread on PTE here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-2190.html

tons of tips... 

I would say, its hard to jump from 65 to 80+ in the second attempt.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Famedevon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 7. Go slow, take time between sections to write the outline for the next section. That way you can just read from the scratch pad.
> 
> Cheers!


First of all, Congratulations!!! You've achieved what many of us are struggling either due to lack of practice or lack of confidence (like myself).

I would really appreciate if you could explain the 7th point in a bit more detail. What do you mean 'write the outline for next section' ? Thanks.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share my PTE experience. I scored 90 overall with just 2 days preparation (first attempt) and I want to share a few tips to help everyone. I started from scratch, did not even know the format or anything about PTE when I started.
> 
> ...


Wow...great score bro..good luck


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Many congratulations !
> 
> One question. My wife got 65 average each in first attempt.. She would be trying 2nd attempt soon to target 79 in each module. What s yur suggestions in this case?


I would suggest zeroing in on the things that you're lacking. The best way would be to give a practice test and have someone knowledgeable about PTE score it and provide feedback on shortcomings.

You should not have to think a lot during the exam. There is a pattern for every question type, all you need to do is be very confident about the pattern and write in keywords. It's possible to score full points in a listening write essay even if you don't understand anything about the topic.

Good Luck


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

benisrael said:


> First of all, Congratulations!!! You've achieved what many of us are struggling either due to lack of practice or lack of confidence (like myself).
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could explain the 7th point in a bit more detail. What do you mean 'write the outline for next section' ? Thanks.


I'll explain with example. Let's take speaking, re tell lecture. Before starting the test, I wrote something like this on the scratch paper (took 1 minute but worth it)

The speaker was discussing...
Firstly, he mentioned...
He then talked about...
Next, he discussed...
He described...
In addition, he highlighted....
Finally, he suggested...

Now, when I was listening, I just had to write phrases against everything and just read them out later. This really helps in avoiding those errrrs and ummms.

Agreed, you won't speak this way normally and this sounds very forced & mechanical, but this approach works in PTE, my score proves that.

Good Luck


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> I'll explain with example. Let's take speaking, re tell lecture. Before starting the test, I wrote something like this on the scratch paper (took 1 minute but worth it)
> 
> The speaker was discussing...
> Firstly, he mentioned...
> ...


Would you mind share some insights on how tackle the bloody reading (FIB in particular)? It looks like if you don't have rich vocabulary, you won't be able to hit 90.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Many congratulations !
> 
> One question. My wife got 65 average each in first attempt.. She would be trying 2nd attempt soon to target 79 in each module. What s yur suggestions in this case?


It depends on the reason why she got 65. If it's due to the fact that she wasn't familiar with the exam structure then she can definitely improve her score by preparing more thoroughly.

However, if she was well prepared but scored 65 due to her English language capabilities, I believe its difficult to score 79+.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Famedevon said:


> I'll explain with example. Let's take speaking, re tell lecture. Before starting the test, I wrote something like this on the scratch paper (took 1 minute but worth it)
> 
> The speaker was discussing...
> Firstly, he mentioned...
> ...


This is one of the most useful & practical PTE tips I have received so far, especially for the speaking section.

You don't have a need to follow a similar method for other sections (or did you? if so pls share it too) as they don't rush you as much as the Speaking and you have some time to coordinate yourself.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

benisrael said:


> This is one of the most useful & practical PTE tips I have received so far, especially for the speaking section.
> 
> You don't have a need to follow a similar method for other sections (or did you? if so pls share it too) as they don't rush you as much as the Speaking and you have some time to coordinate yourself.


Glad it was useful. All I mean is that it's all about the pattern. If you crack the pattern, PTE just seems way too easy. Time is not an issue and a lot of preparation is possible by writing the template on the scratch paper before attempting the next question.

The other example from the top of my mind is the Describe image section.

This graph/pie chart\image\whatever demonstrates <heading of the image>, the y axis, the x axis.
The key point is < whatever is the most important thing you see>
In contrast, < some observation in the middle>
Interestingly, <the lowest observation>
Overall, <conclude with a statement>

Eg.
This pie chart demonstrates the population in various states in Australia in millions for the year 2010.
NSW has the highest population at X million which constitutes more than 40% of the total population.
In contrast, Queensland has just X2 million standing at around 25%.
Interestingly, Tasmania has a mere 3% of the overall population.
Overall, a few states in Australia hold most of the population.

Note: I've made up the numbers here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats. I also attempted my first PTE last week and scored a perfect 90 in all sections.

A few tips for Writing would be

Writing- For summarize, just try and read as many summarize written texts with solution you can so that you will automatically figure out the length and important concepts you need to highlight.

Essays- Find as many essay topics you can find and try write 2 pro/con point and learn a few phrases that'll assist you. 

For instance, start 2nd paragraph with - To begin with, a plethora of reasons can be offered to explain why...
3rd para- In addition, it is worth pointing out that....
4th- To recapitulate/Overall/In conclusion

There are other good tips as well. Let me know if you need any specifics.

I think I should start some tuitions 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## samzsydney15 (Jan 20, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Would you mind share some insights on how tackle the bloody reading (FIB in particular)? It looks like if you don't have rich vocabulary, you won't be able to hit 90.




This seem to be a scoring tasks, even I am struggling (most of the times get confused).

Any pointers on FIB R/W would be highly appreciated ..!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> Glad it was useful. All I mean is that it's all about the pattern. If you crack the pattern, PTE just seems way too easy. Time is not an issue and a lot of preparation is possible by writing the template on the scratch paper before attempting the next question.
> 
> The other example from the top of my mind is the Describe image section.
> 
> ...


This is a very nice tip. Is there any time in between sections/question types to write this down on the pad?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

benisrael said:


> This is one of the most useful & practical PTE tips I have received so far, especially for the speaking section.
> 
> You don't have a need to follow a similar method for other sections (or did you? if so pls share it too) as they don't rush you as much as the Speaking and you have some time to coordinate yourself.


You missed his first point than go through videos of E2Language on youtube. They have all questions and sections covered. + for lots of practice pte Android app from pineapple studios is best. I scored 86 in my first sitting, but I prepared for 10 days. 
You should know what is coming next how much time to spend on it.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

csdhan said:


> This is a very nice tip. Is there any time in between sections/question types to write this down on the pad?


There is enough time imo. It's possible to use some time from the sections at the start. Also, if you have time left in any section, use it to write the formats on paper. It all depends on your speed and you can plan the entire exam in advance after a few practice tests.

Cheers!


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Congrats. I also attempted my first PTE last week and scored a perfect 90 in all sections.
> 
> A few tips for Writing would be
> 
> ...


Congrats.... I'm thinking about starting a tuition as well


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey everyone me and my spouse answered the pte and we both scored 88 overall. I scored Speaking 90, reading 89, listening 90, writing 86.

I used e2language from youtube, ptesuccess 1 month subscription Rs. 1529/$30 and did 2 mock tests from a google drive link I found on expat forms. This all took a month. Don't take the exam lightly, I've been conversing in english all my life and still found the describe image hard at times. 

Wish everyone good luck!!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Hey everyone me and my spouse answered the pte and we both scored 88 overall. I scored Speaking 90, reading 89, listening 90, writing 86.
> 
> I used e2language from youtube, ptesuccess 1 month subscription Rs. 1529/$30 and did 2 mock tests from a google drive link I found on expat forms. This all took a month. Don't take the exam lightly, I've been conversing in english all my life and still found the describe image hard at times.
> 
> ...




Wow. Great score and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

